# Ford 4500 Block Heater



## Northern Indiana Farmer (Jan 9, 2018)

I want to install a block heater in my '74 Ford Backhoe, I have the starter and injector pump removed. I am not sure how to get the plug removed, it measures 1 1/2". If someone has advice on how to remove the plug it would be appreciated. In the picture it is the plug on the left behind the starter.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

A lot of interest in block heaters this year! Have you drained the coolant yet? If not get yourself a clean 5-gallon pail yo catch it in, you can reuse it if it doesn’t get contaminated. 

To remove the plug, use a large flathead screwdriver and align it up against the inside diameter of the plug, then give it a few sharp but controlled hits with a hammer. You’re trying to make the plug break free a pivot in the hole like a revolving door. 

When the opposite side breaks free and opens up, use the screwdriver to pry it outwards. Then using a sturdy pair of pliers or vice grips grab the plug and firmly yank it out. 

There is the risk that it will fall inside, but you should still be able to reach it with the pliers and pull it out. I would try to avoid knocking it in if possible. Some people use various techniques to prevent it from falling inside, such as drilling a pilot hole in the plug and driving a screw into it, which can then be grabbed with the pliers. In this case you must be careful not to damage the cylinder wall behind the plug. 

There’s lots of videos on YouTube for this. It’s the same procedure for basically any engine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

In this video you can see clearly how it swings out. This guys continued to tap it in and therefore it fell inside. If he had inserted the screwdriver in the opposite side and pried outwards once the gap had opened up, it probably would not have fallen in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Another good demo:








Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2018)

After locking on to which plug is leaking, drain the contents of the entire cooling system. Open the screw under the radiator and give it 4-5 minutes to drain completely. Now the plug that was previously leaking will stop dripping. Use a dremmel to0l and place the required bit on the plug to cut a screwdriver slot. Don’t use excessive force as it may cut through the entire engine block. If the cut line is visible, use a screw driver to fit in the cut and rotate it to open the plug. Use pliers to grab the freeze plug and take it out of the engine block.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2018)

PS there is also a heater available that fits to the lower radiator hose. Might be easier to get to and easier to replace. Block heaters don't last forever.


----------

